#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Πλάκα πρόβολος

## Xάρης

Υπολογισμός πλάκας προβόλου από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.

Υπολογισμός εντατικών μεγεθών.Διαστασιολόγηση σε κάμψη.Έλεγχος βέλους κάμψης.Έλεγχος ρηγμάτωσης.Υπολογισμός οπλισμών.,
Excel για τους υπολογισμούς: *ΕΔΩ*

----------

Balance, GeOrGe

----------


## Balance

Ένα ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο. Τώρα σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα που μου έχει κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον και θα προσπαθήσω σιγά σιγά να το ξεψαχνίσω θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να περιγράψεις λίγο την πορεία. 
Από την επίλυση του φορέα, προκύπτει οπλισμός τον οποίο ελέγχουμε σε κατακόρυφες δυνάμεις σεισμού;
Στα γεωμετρικά δεδομένα έχεις το l ααν βάθος προβόλου κάθετα στον άξονα της δοκού στήριξης να υποθέσω.
Στο κελί (πλάτος διατομής - για πλάκες b=1,00m) τι ακριβώς ενοείς;
Άν μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις ένα σκαριφηματάκι στο Autocad θα ήταν χρήσιμο.

----------


## Xάρης

Βάζεις τα δεδομένα (υλικά, γεωμετρικά, φορτία κ.λπ.) στα κίτρινα κελιά και λαμβάνεις τα αποτελέσματα στα κελιά με μπλε γράμματα.
Γίνεται αυτόματα υπολογισμός της ροπής λόγω των στατικών φορτίων και λόγω της κατακόρυφης σεισμικής συνιστώσας.
Υπολογίζεται οπλισμός για τους δυσμενέστερους συνδυασμούς.

Σ' ένα πρόβολο αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι ακριβώς το βάθος του. Το l κάθετα στον άξονα της δοκού όπως είπες.

Το b=1.00m πάντα για πλάκες. Άφησε το έτσι. Είναι παρακαταθήκη για το μέλλον. Για να γίνει και έλεγχος δοκών.

Δε χρησιμοποιώ Autocad μάτια μου. :Χαρούμενος:  Δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο για να χρειάζεται σχήμα αλλά αφού το ζητάς θα προσθέσω στην επόμενη έκδοση μέσα στο Excel.

----------


## Balance

Χάρη στη σειρά 128 υπολογίζεις  την Μ = m2+0,236*m1*l από την δυναμική των κατασκευών. Μήπως θα μπορούσες να το εξηγήσεις περισσότερο, ή να ανεβάσεις το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι από τον Κυριάκο Αναστασιάδη;
 Πώς θα μπορούσα να έχω εποπτεία στις σειρές 149 έως 176; 
 Στο κελί 134D  το γινόμενο Α = α*g  με παραπέμπει στο D159*D51. Δεν θα μπορούσε να εμφανίζει το γινόμενο D133*D51; Συμβαίνει για λόγους προγραμματισμού του excell;

----------


## Xάρης

Το βιβλίο του Κ. Αναστασιάδη είναι *ΑΥΤΟ*.
Μπορεί όποιος θέλει να το δανειστεί από την εγγύτερη σ' αυτόν βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ ακόμα και αν διατίθεται απ' αυτήν αλλά κάποιο άλλο τμήμα του ΤΕΕ (Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Ηράκλειο, Χανιά).

Ξεκλειδώνεις το εν λόγω φύλλο υπολογισμού (δεν έχει κωδικό). "Μορφοποίηση" -> "Κατάργηση Προστασίας Φύλλου" για excel 2007 (δε γνωρίζω για παλιότερη έκδοση)
Επιλέγεις τις γραμμές 148-177 -> δεξί κλικ -> "Επανεμφάνιση".

D159=D133, θα το διαπιστώσεις κάνοντας το παραπάνω.
Στην επόμενη έκδοση θα γίνει αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------

